# Raw fed dog - tummy troubles, bland diet options



## Namrah (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey folks,

Milton had a bad tummy issue last night that ended up with him at the e-vet. I found him sleeping in a pool of his own drool, and he had quite the diarrhea.

Anyway, that was the fun stuff.

The vet has requested he go on a bland diet for a few days; now my vet kind of "suffers" through my raw fed dogs, but just avoids the topic. They're recommending boiled rice and hamburger. He's been on that before just fine.

But for a raw fed dog - is this bland diet the best option, or would I be best just to keep him on some chicken for a few days?

What do you guys do for a "bland diet" when your raw-fed dogs have tummy upsets?

(Also, the raw fed diet is the only one he is normally "solid" and thriving on for the last 7 months, so I'm not worried about the raw diet being the cause of the issues, though no idea what the cause was.)


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

If you are not using a digestive enhancer, I would recommend you start on one with this dog asap. I use the one from Nature's Farmacy, but there are several good ones out there.

I try to keep a drug here called ENDOSORB. It really helps when my dogs have the occasional tummy upset.


----------



## Namrah (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks Red! I really appreciate you stopping in here. Is there one that I could get locally that you might recommend? I tend to avoid PetSmart, but if they have one there, then I can do "asap" even faster. =) Otherwise i'll have to get an order in the mail.

Or would something like Forti Flora from the vet help?

Milton has had florti flora before, but it didn't really seem to make much of a difference. 

Do you just keep their normal raw diet while doing that? or do you take them to this bland hamburger thing? or just a protein you know they get along well with?


----------



## DobManiac (Aug 12, 2007)

Have you fasted him yet? A good 12-24 hour fast will allow his tummy to rest and then reset so to speak. Then I would probably do small meals of either raw chicken or turkey with the skin removed for a couple of days. Fed more often, but less in amount. But mine only get fed once a day, so I would have to increase meal times for a sick dog. You might be ok with just cutting his portion size in half and feeding twice a day, and slowly increasing his potion size back to normal over the next 3 days or so. 

If you want to do the rice and ground meat, make sure you get lean meat. 

And Eagle pack makes a digestive enhancer. If a local feed store carries eagle pack you should be able to pick it up there. Or you could add a dollop of yogart with active cultures in it for a few days.


----------



## Namrah (Jul 15, 2008)

Yep, he was fasted for 18 hours, and then given a very small meal. I didn't do that bland diet, I did a chicken drumstick to get him a nice, easy protein and some bone.

Happily he seems to be doing extremely well, almost entirely back to normal. Thanks to all for your recommendations and help!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

We don't have many upsets here. I have not had to go to a cooked or bland diet for any of my dogs in years. The Forti Flora is a good one. It WILL help, but you have to use it consistently. I used this on a Parvo survivor puppy I had a few years ago when he was going back onto solid food.


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

For Lupa and the bland diet (she had a very strange unidentified virus or something earlier this year that gave her bloody stools and bloody vomit), I did boiled chicken...Just plopped the whole chicken leg quarter in boiling water and pulled all the meat/organ bits off of the bones when it cooled. 

I always thought of hamburger meat as a bit richer, and so I, personally, don't like to use it for "bland" diets, but I know others that have used it successfully.

I think I would only use rice (or rolled oats) if the dog was still throwing up.


----------

